# 40 gallon breeder photos



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

well here is some photos on my tank move , still not 100 % on location of stuff so feel free to leave a comment .thanks and sorry for the crappy pics i have not figured out how to take out the blue in the pics .
let me know 
tom

sorry had some issues ...lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to say those pics suck....cause there aren't any!


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

looks nice! rock scaping seems too vertical. have you thought of making it more gradual?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rockscape*

yes !!! been trying to pull the base rocks out but just letting tank and stuff settle down has been a week of hell around here ...thanks would like to find some shelf rock to make some shelves for frags .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice setup. As for the blue tint, can you set the white balance manually with your camera? If not you will have to use a filter. Also make sure you only have one light source temp., just the tank light.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*update*

just an update no photos as i have not had a chance to sit down and figure out how to get a crisp pic.....
sitting down today in front of my tank today and my clown started hosting my bubble tip annenome .... so i am not sure what kind of clown i have i got him from big als .and have had him for around a year and a half but today was the first day i have seen that activity ...i have to say was pretty excited .
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank update ... photos*

finally had a chance to get some decent pics ....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Love it tom!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Very nice!!*

I need to get in on this thread to stalk your progress!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> Love it tom!


Wow tom you got Ciddian to post in the salt thread..... That mean your doing something right very nice progression!

PEWPEW!


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

im being a copycat and following on this thread since i have the same 40g breeder.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

thanks guys and gals im really happy things are going great so far since i had some bad luck .
cidd is one of the first people who gave me advice on starting out a small saltwater tank.i believe it was a 7.5 gal tank or so .
but feel free to ask questions on site or shoot me a pm .


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks Great Tom!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Super nice Tom, cool looking pink tip annenome!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good work Tom! It's pretty nice for a 40G!


----------

